# colonoscopy today



## Dena622 (Dec 30, 2002)

This is my first post here, altho I have been reading these boards for a long time and am glad to see others share my frustration. I have had IBS for over 10 years and lately have had some different pains I am not used to. Pain in the left side going up under my ribs. I got scared and my doc had me undergo a colonoscopy. I actually pushed for it since I am only 32 they seemed unconcerned but better to be safe then sorry. I was happy to find out that all i have is a small amount of diverticulosis and IBS, no polyps or anything else which is good news. The doc suggested adding daily fiber supplement and my symptoms should improve. I will give it a try but after living with years of pain, I am speculative at best. The worst part about the whole procedure was the prep. I was supposed to drink the gallon of solution and I finished not even a third of it it made me so ill. I hardly ate anything yesterday and I did 2 enemas so I was fine...Next time I wont stress myself out over it so much cos I really felt pretty good afterwards. Just hoping things improve from here on in.


----------

